# Directv - at&t deals?



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

It's now the 30th of January. Has any one seen any details about the DTV/ATT agreement that was announced in September?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I hope I can get in on it and keep my Total Choice Plus programing...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It goes into effect on Feb 1. It will allow NEW DirecTV customers to bundle DirecTV with other AT&T services in areas where Uverse isn't available. Not sure what the actual discount is.


----------



## codeyh (Jan 5, 2009)

From what the AT&T site is showing, it's $5.

I'm wondering how I can use the referral that a friend has given me, as well as the AT&T setup.


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

I hope they don't dork around with any of the old Bellsouth/Cingular bundle deals. I'm getting $10/month each off of my cell phone and DirecTV bills.


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

Montezuma58 said:


> I hope they don't dork around with any of the old Bellsouth/Cingular bundle deals. I'm getting $10/month each off of my cell phone and DirecTV bills.


Same here. I have a feeling the discount will be going away though after something I read last year that stated that the discounts wouldn't be honored. BUT...that doesn't makes sense if D* is making deals with the new Bellsouth/Cingular. We'll see....


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

homebase said:


> Same here. I have a feeling the discount will be going away though after something I read last year that stated that the discounts wouldn't be honored. BUT...that doesn't makes sense if D* is making deals with the new Bellsouth/Cingular. We'll see....


Lets see if I have this correct:

My home phone...

Southern Bell > Bellsouth > AT&T

Cell phone...

AT&T Wireless > Bellsouth Wireless > Cingular > AT&T Wireless

Everything now is AT&T, we should get a discount for just keeping track of who is who


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

Montezuma58 said:


> I hope they don't dork around with any of the old Bellsouth/Cingular bundle deals. I'm getting $10/month each off of my cell phone and DirecTV bills.


Same here


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

davring said:


> Cell phone...
> 
> AT&T Wireless > Bellsouth Wireless > Cingular > AT&T Wireless


Actually it should be:

AT&T Wireless > BallSouth Wireless > Cingular > AT&T (not to be confused with the much-better customer service AT&T Wireless)


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Actually it should be:
> 
> AT&T Wireless > BallSouth Wireless > Cingular > AT&T (not to be confused with the much-better customer service AT&T Wireless)


Ya, the old AT&T Wireless was awesome. They were probably one of the best cell companies I have ever worked with.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Actually it should be:
> 
> AT&T Wireless > BallSouth Wireless > Cingular > AT&T (not to be confused with the much-better customer service AT&T Wireless)


Can honestly say I have actually always had pretty good service from all of them, although I don't always agree with their policies.


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

I was getting 10.00 off Directv with BellSouth. Got it from ATT until August when it went to 5.00. Tried to deal with ATT customer service and all I could get was sir you should not be getting any discount because we don't sell Directv we sell Dish. I tried to explain it to her but no comprendo. I firgured I would stop while I was 5.00 ahead. In a couple of weeks I will try to rebundle and see what happens. Thats my story


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

fortnerw said:


> I was getting 10.00 off Directv with BellSouth. Got it from ATT until August when it went to 5.00. Tried to deal with ATT customer service and all I could get was sir you should not be getting any discount because we don't sell Directv we sell Dish. I tried to explain it to her but no comprendo. I firgured I would stop while I was 5.00 ahead. In a couple of weeks I will try to rebundle and see what happens. Thats my story


I remember when I first signed up for the bundle. It took about 6 months to get all of my bills correct. I was a current D* & then cingular subscriber before I switched to bellsouth for my phone and internet. I have low hopes of getting anything straightened out if they screw stuff up now. I hate calling att for anything. They treat everything as a sales call even if you calling for billing info or technical issues.

BTW, I think BellSouth Mobility was the name of the cell phone arm of the company years ago. I had them for a couple years before switching to Verizon.


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like a $5.00 savings on your AT&T All Distance home phone service if you bundle w/D*.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Any current DirecTV customers try to bundle to their account? IIRC with the Dish deal, you couldn't bundle if you were an existing customer.


----------



## totoros (May 13, 2008)

saw this press release this morning:

http://news.prnewswire.com/DisplayR...STORY=/www/story/02-02-2009/0004964386&EDATE=


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

JosephB said:


> Any current DirecTV customers try to bundle to their account? IIRC with the Dish deal, you couldn't bundle if you were an existing customer.


Well, this isn't the case (at least until I see the bill).

I called AT&T and explained I had Directv already. They asked for my account number on the Directv side and I gave it to them. After about 5 minutes on hold, they came back and said my discount has been processed and I will get $5 off per month starting on the next bill. Fairly quick and easy.

So, I am going to be paying attention to my bills from here on out and watching for that bundled discount.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Nightfall said:


> Well, this isn't the case (at least until I see the bill).
> 
> I called AT&T and explained I had Directv already. They asked for my account number on the Directv side and I gave it to them. After about 5 minutes on hold, they came back and said my discount has been processed and I will get $5 off per month starting on the next bill. Fairly quick and easy.
> 
> So, I am going to be paying attention to my bills from here on out and watching for that bundled discount.


Great. Is the DirecTV going to show up on your AT&T bill? Can you still manage your DirecTV account through DirecTV.com? Inquiring minds want to know 

I assume they probably just reactivated the old DirecTV routines in the AT&T/Bellsouth billing systems, and you could do that in the past. The way Dish Network interfaced with AT&T billing might have prevented that kind of a setup.


----------



## asjamias (Dec 3, 2007)

see this post from DSLreports

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21847392-ATT-and-DirecTV-are-back-together

I posted my own concerns about getting into the new bundles as well...


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

My concern is going to be the $23 a month rebate that I'm supposed to be getting as a new customer. I don't know if I should risk losing that to try to bundle it. At $5, I think I can wait a month or two to see how it pans out. My goal, really, is to get everything down to one bill anyway, not so much the savings.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

JosephB said:


> Great. Is the DirecTV going to show up on your AT&T bill? Can you still manage your DirecTV account through DirecTV.com? Inquiring minds want to know
> 
> I assume they probably just reactivated the old DirecTV routines in the AT&T/Bellsouth billing systems, and you could do that in the past. The way Dish Network interfaced with AT&T billing might have prevented that kind of a setup.


I've had this bundle deal with bellsouth (now at&t) for a few years now. Bills and account management are totally separate, as if they weren't related at all. "Bundle" discount of $5 shows up every month on at&t bill, and "Bell South Answers Savings" (name of deal at the time) of $10 shows up on DirecTV bill, for a total of $15 off. Both parties know the accounts are linked, so the discounts show up on both sides. No guarantees the new system is set up the same way though. However, if I go to sign up as a new customer, I eventually get routed to the old bellsouth site. So it does appear they just reactivated the old billing systems.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

New customer rebates and the bundle discounts are different so you'll be fine.

Combined billing will be out later this year.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Do the accounts have to be in the same name? My grandfather's name is on the AT&T account, my name is on the DirecTV bill. I guess if not, it would be a catalyst to get the AT&T account switched over, which we have been considering for some time now.


----------



## Arative (Jan 8, 2008)

I just called in to ATT, the CS rep was reading off the sheet, said to qualify, you had to have total choice or above and at least 1 year on the contract. I was this CS rep first direct subscriber, so it took longer than normal, about 10 minutes or so.

She took my account number, logged into their directv system, and added my account. I'm going to be getting $5 a month off on the direct TV bill. No muss, no fuss about being an existing customer.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

It would be sweet if you could bundle just ATT Wireless and Directv. Doubt they would ever do it though.

No ATT home service here, Embarq is my telco.


----------



## Curtis52 (Oct 14, 2003)

http://www.att.com/gen/general?pid=7901


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

This is from the AT&T website http://www.att.com/gen/general?pid=11096:


> *PLUS HD DVR*™ _$44.99/month_
> 
> * Our most popular entertainment package combined with industry-leading DVR service and HD Access
> * Featuring the best in movies, sports, music, documentary, educational, specialty, family and local channels
> ...


I suspect that to get the $18/month rebate you need to be a new customer.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

It's basically the same deal as new subs right now + an additional $5 off. If you're an existing customer then you just get $5 off whatever you've got now.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

JosephB said:


> It's basically the same deal as new subs right now + an additional $5 off. If you're an existing customer then you just get $5 off whatever you've got now.


Where are you getting that info?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JosephB said:


> It's basically the same deal as new subs right now + an additional $5 off. If you're an existing customer then you just get $5 off whatever you've got now.





rahlquist said:


> Where are you getting that info?


On my monthly DirecTV statement - $5.00 AT&T bundle credit every month.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I got the run around. My AT&T home phone is in my wifes name and D* is in mine. They wont bundle them even though its the same address and my name is listed on the home phone just the account is in her name. Now I have to decide if its worth it to change it jus to save $5 a month. What a pain in the butt. AT&T was saying the system said I needed to call D*. After playing run around I got them both on the phone and she said she thinks its because the social numbers being different then I said why does it tell you to have me call D* to have them do it then instead of saying this account dont qualify because they are not for the same person. She dont know just it got me off the phone for now. I asked her if I changed it and it did the same thing what were they going to do then and she had no clue.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> On my monthly DirecTV statement - $5.00 AT&T bundle credit every month.


LOL Mine is $10. But the threads I am reading( http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21847392-ATT-and-DirecTV-are-back-together ) haven't shown a succes at a new rebundle one way or the other.


----------



## uod (Oct 22, 2008)

Grentz said:


> It would be sweet if you could bundle just ATT Wireless and Directv. Doubt they would ever do it though.
> 
> No ATT home service here, Embarq is my telco.


Well shoot! I was looking forward to this because I have ATT Wireless.... but, now I find out you can't bundle just the wireless! That's no fun!

Is this 100% confirmed? Do you need home phone service to bundle?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

uod said:


> Well shoot! I was looking forward to this because I have ATT Wireless.... but, now I find out you can't bundle just the wireless! That's no fun!
> 
> Is this 100% confirmed? Do you need home phone service to bundle?


yep thats what the told me. Tried that but no go.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you have home phone though you can bundle wireless, land line, internet, and DTV. If the 4 bundle option is like their competitors it's like $30 off.


----------



## totoros (May 13, 2008)

from http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfgate/detail?blogid=19&entry_id=35299



> Now, for AT&T/DirecTV customers, here's what you get: $5 off a month if you take DirecTV with any AT&T product. For a triple play involving DirecTV with either unlimited phone service and DSL, or DSL and AT&T wireless, you can get $10 off a month. And if you take the whole enchilada, a quad play with DirecTV, DSL, phone and AT&T wireless, you get $200 cash back when you sign up and $10 off a month.
> 
> If you're a customer of the two companies already, you'll need to call up and ask for the discount. Here's hoping the customer reps are ready to go on this one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rahlquist said:


> LOL Mine is $10. But the threads I am reading( http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21847392-ATT-and-DirecTV-are-back-together ) haven't shown a succes at a new rebundle one way or the other.


Yup...its been either $5 or $10, depending on what AT&T services you get in the bundle.


----------



## dwilliam_houston (Feb 6, 2007)

What phone number at AT&T did you call? All I see is online ordering for new customers. I currently have wireless, home phone and internet so would be the 4-pack. Im assuming that if you do this you will probably be renewing the contract with Directv for another 2 years but does this also mean that you will be cancelling the contract with Directv and having to pay any penalties?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Grentz said:


> It would be sweet if you could bundle just ATT Wireless and Directv. Doubt they would ever do it though.
> 
> No ATT home service here, Embarq is my telco.


I think Embarq is bundling it too, I asked D* when I talked to them about bundling on Saturday, I gave them my G/fs zip and he said it was available to her too.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I called AT&T today they gave me a special number to call back on in 2 weeks when they start it... What a joke, I thought it was supposed to start today.. All that after being on the phone for over an hour... I probably won't call back, what a hassle for a measly $5.00 a month.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I think Embarq is bundling it too, I asked D* when I talked to them about bundling on Saturday, I gave them my G/fs zip and he said it was available to her too.


Embarq bundles with Dish, but not Directv sadly. I really wish they would, but it has been Dish Network only for quite a few years. 

So can you or cant you eventually bundle just ATT Wireless and Directv? Even $5 less a month would be awesome.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I personally don't think its worth the possible headaches for just $5 per month.

So I would pay AT&T/DirecTV a total of $360 per month and the monthly savings is just $5?

AT&T CSRs are always a pain to deal with, DirecTV CSRs often are. Just not worth it for me.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I personally don't think its worth the possible headaches for just $5 per month.
> 
> So I would pay AT&T/DirecTV a total of $360 per month and the monthly savings is just $5?
> 
> AT&T CSRs are always a pain to deal with, DirecTV CSRs often are. Just not worth it for me.


Thats why I had been curious on the substantiation of it only being $5 for existing customers. To me it looks like quite a bit more perhaps. Guess I will be finding out.


----------



## jacestone40 (Apr 22, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I personally don't think its worth the possible headaches for just $5 per month.
> 
> So I would pay AT&T/DirecTV a total of $360 per month and the monthly savings is just $5?
> 
> AT&T CSRs are always a pain to deal with, DirecTV CSRs often are. Just not worth it for me.


I agree I had Dish bundled with ATT -home phone,Internet and wireless and that first bill was like an frieght train. And once I got that under control when I decided to order NBALP or when Dish had it MLBEI it was a billing nightmare they ATT rep first had to get permission from a supervisor to add anything over 100 bucks to the account and even though I requested payment installments (instead of paying league pass in one lump sum I wanted to be billed like everyone else in installments)that rarely happened...in the end I ended up unbunbled the whole thing..just my buck fifty


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

You will be able to bundle ANY AT&T product with D* to get the $5 bundle discount, including Wireless.

J


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

jacestone40 said:


> I agree I had Dish bundled with ATT -home phone,Internet and wireless and that first bill was like an frieght train. And once I got that under control when I decided to order NBALP or when Dish had it MLBEI it was a billing nightmare they ATT rep first had to get permission from a supervisor to add anything over 100 bucks to the account and even though I requested payment installments (instead of paying league pass in one lump sum I wanted to be billed like everyone else in installments)that rarely happened...in the end I ended up unbunbled the whole thing..just my buck fifty


From what I understand you'll still call DirecTV for account management & still be able to do stuff online. You only call AT&T to handle the initial bundle.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

As a existing customer. I got a pop up window and got this...
CHOICE XTRA
Over 200 of our most popular television channels, including the best in movies, sports, music, documentary, educational, specialty, and family programming. This package includes the hard-to-find channels you won’t find everywhere else, such as Biography, PBS KIDS Sprout, History International Channel, The Golf Channel, Nicktoons Network, and Style Network. Over 68 Sirius XM Satellite Radio channels are included, as well as local programming, all in 100% digital-quality picture and sound. 

Price displayed reflects promotional savings for 12 months. The price will increase $28 after the first year.

So I went through the online process. Skipped the pop up. Since I have AT&T DSL Direct. They gave me $5 off my DSL Extreme 3.0. Not Directv. But it's still 5 bucks.


----------



## asjamias (Dec 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup...its been either $5 or $10, depending on what AT&T services you get in the bundle.


I too get a $10 credit from AT&T / Bellsouth for bundling my services with them.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Need Help. Called AT&T and I was told that at this time they were not giving any kind of discount to existing D* customers. How did you guys get it?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Sackett said:


> Need Help. Called AT&T and I was told that at this time they were not giving any kind of discount to existing D* customers. How did you guys get it?


They told me that at first to but I insisted that they were and it was $5. They are giving a $5 discount so dont let them tell you other wise.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> You will be able to bundle ANY AT&T product with D* to get the $5 bundle discount, including Wireless.
> 
> J


Sounds good, can anyone report back bundling just Directv and ATT Wireless service and who you call?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd probably give them a few days or a week to get all the bugs worked out


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

JosephB said:


> I'd probably give them a few days or a week to get all the bugs worked out


Makes sense, so we should be able to call in to ATT Wireless and get the Discount...sounds good to me!


----------



## Arative (Jan 8, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Sounds good, can anyone report back bundling just Directv and ATT Wireless service and who you call?


This is the number I called
1-800-288-1145

att.com has that listed the ATT|Direct TV sales, billing and technical support number.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Arative said:


> This is the number I called
> 1-800-288-1145
> 
> att.com has that listed the ATT|Direct TV sales, billing and technical support number.


What did you bundle?

I am really curious if it works with ATT Wireless and Directv (no ATT Home Service) and what the billing looks like (do you just pay one bill from one of the providers, or do you still have 2 bills?).

For $5/mo I dont feel like royally screwing up any of my setup, but if it is easy enough I will give it a shot.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's the deal I got:

Just got off the phone with AT&T, got this amazing deal! Current D* and AT&T subscriber. My last phone bill was $48 and change. I subscribe to TC+ and was told by both D* and AT&T that my programing will not change. My last D* bill was roughly $90.00
Anyway and I had to ask twice.. My internet speed is getting upgraded to their fastest speed I will be getting Caller ID and call waiting added to my phone service to be eligible to bundle. I was told (I reasked about 1 dozen times) I will get my phone, internet and DirecTv for under $100.00 a month before taxes..... I also asked if this would be changing and was told "NO". I explaind my D* service is almost 100 per month now.... So I jumped all over this deal and called D* to put it on my account that if TC+ gets changed I am un-bundling and going back to my TC+ package.


----------



## Arative (Jan 8, 2008)

Grentz said:


> What did you bundle?
> 
> I am really curious if it works with ATT Wireless and Directv (no ATT Home Service) and what the billing looks like (do you just pay one bill from one of the providers, or do you still have 2 bills?).
> 
> For $5/mo I dont feel like royally screwing up any of my setup, but if it is easy enough I will give it a shot.


I have ATT phone, dsl and wireless already, basically just going to receive a $5 discount that will show up on Directv bill, at least that is what the rep told me. The rep said that combined billing was going to happen some time later but I'm not sure that I want to combine the bills unless I can get really good credits or something.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Arative said:


> I have ATT phone, dsl and wireless already, basically just going to receive a $5 discount that will show up on Directv bill, at least that is what the rep told me. The rep said that combined billing was going to happen some time later but I'm not sure that I want to combine the bills unless I can get really good credits or something.


Cool, thanks for the info.

Still waiting for someone to say that they did just Wireless and Directv, I am sure someone will post soon that has tried 

Also am still curious if you just get one bill then, or if it is two separate bills still. Comments on some of the news articles seem to be conflicting. I might just call, just have a feeling I will get a CSR that has no idea what I am talking about


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

dodge boy said:


> Here's the deal I got:
> 
> Just got off the phone with AT&T, got this amazing deal! Current D* and AT&T subscriber. My last phone bill was $48 and change. I subscribe to TC+ and was told by both D* and AT&T that my programing will not change. My last D* bill was roughly $90.00
> Anyway and I had to ask twice.. My internet speed is getting upgraded to their fastest speed I will be getting Caller ID and call waiting added to my phone service to be eligible to bundle. I was told (I reasked about 1 dozen times) I will get my phone, internet and DirecTv for under $100.00 a month before taxes..... I also asked if this would be changing and was told "NO". I explaind my D* service is almost 100 per month now.... So I jumped all over this deal and called D* to put it on my account that if TC+ gets changed I am un-bundling and going back to my TC+ package.


I'm 99.99% sure someone at AT&T has given you the wrong info I am sitting here looking at my January bill right now i have had the directv discount with AT&T for a couple of years (since bellsouth offered directv) and only get a $5 discount with AT&T. Here is how my bill is broken down.

Complete choice plan : $35.00 + fees and taxes = $48.69
Long distance service :$3.66 + fees and taxes= $3.66
Wireless service (Family plan 2 phones nationwide calling) $76.07 + fees and taxes.
DSL internet service (fastaccess DSL extreme) $37.95
Total = $166.37

Now as far as your Directv bill you do not pay your bill to AT&T your Directv bill will come from Directv mine from JAN was:
2 recievers one HDdvr One SDdvr(grandfathered package) Total choice plus: $54.99
HD access : $9.99
DVR service : $5.99
Bellsouth Answers savings: -$5.00credit
Primary leased reciever : -4.99credit
KY taxes: $4.13
Total $75.09 Both services together $241.46
I just can't see AT&T offering a bundle with Directv that cheap so get ready for that BIG AT&T bill.


----------



## asjamias (Dec 3, 2007)

onan38 said:


> I'm 99.99% sure someone at AT&T has given you the wrong info I am sitting here looking at my January bill right now i have had the directv discount with AT&T for a couple of years (since bellsouth offered directv) and only get a $5 discount with AT&T. Here is how my bill is broken down.
> 
> Complete choice plan : $35.00 + fees and taxes = $48.69
> Long distance service :$3.66 + fees and taxes= $3.66
> ...


here's how my AT&T phone bill looks like....

















as fas as DirecTV, I get a $10 discount from AT&T every month just for bundling and have the choice plan priced at $52.99 ++taxes, HD fee, extra receiver etc.

from what I have right now and with the new bundling promo, I am still ahead by $8.00


----------



## codeyh (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm wondering if I can squeeze more out of this.

1. have my parents 'refer' me to AT&T.. so they get a referral bonus
2. have someone refer me to DirecTV (separate from AT&T) so we both get the discount.
3. Call later to have my AT&T bundle and D* bundle combined for that discount.

seems like it would work nicely.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

JosephB said:


> Great. Is the DirecTV going to show up on your AT&T bill? Can you still manage your DirecTV account through DirecTV.com? Inquiring minds want to know
> 
> I assume they probably just reactivated the old DirecTV routines in the AT&T/Bellsouth billing systems, and you could do that in the past. The way Dish Network interfaced with AT&T billing might have prevented that kind of a setup.


Sorry it took me so long to respond.

I still go to Directv.com to manage my account at Directv and package.

The total discount I got was $10 a month (not $5 as I previously said), but I subscribe to the whole enchilada. I have home phone, wireless, DSL, and now Directv. As I said before, I will be watching my bill to see if that change takes effect.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Take a good look at this folks, especially those in former Bellsouth territory. Here is the change card for my account.

Its going to save me $26.99 on my AT&T bill and cost me $5 more a month on DirecTV(I will loose my grandfathered $10 Bellsouth discount to switch to the $5 AT&T discount).


----------



## mcmattyo (May 27, 2007)

Ok I work for ATT in SE old Bellsouth. It doesn't matter what the name is on Directv or att accounts as long as they are both at same location you can get the discount, just make sure both are not past due and Directv has your att number as main number. If you are new customer you also get $50 for ATT for getting Directv and whatever other national promo Directv is running.
This is the deal for all you people who have a old bun and have Complete choice and unlimited ld and get $10 off Directv, go online and change your bundle to the new bundle. You get Complete choice and unlimited ld for $30 and $5 off Directv and $5 off DSl if you have it. Please do not call in and Have a rep do it. ATT sucks so bad they send out advertisements telling existing customers to call in to restructure their existing overpriced bundles, but dings the customer service reps because it goes negative against our sales. Even though you had that bundle for 10 yrs we are still responsible and thats why as soon as you say you want to remove something or "The economy is bad and I have to cut this bill to the bare basics" the call mysteriously drops. If you want to add service such as DSL and Directv please don't hesitate to call and and ask for cash back, especially if you have cable we can give you a pretty good deal. Also a word of advice never listen to door to door vendors or telemarketers. ATT corporate and knows they lie but don't care please don't take it out on the service rep we know but what can we do? Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks rahlquist and mcmattyo for the great info. The latest deal is much better and cheaper than the old one. Only took a couple of minutes to change it online.


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

mcmattyo said:


> Ok I work for ATT in SE old Bellsouth. It doesn't matter what the name is on Directv or att accounts as long as they are both at same location you can get the discount, just make sure both are not past due and Directv has your att number as main number. If you are new customer you also get $50 for ATT for getting Directv and whatever other national promo Directv is running.
> This is the deal for all you people who have a old bun and have Complete choice and unlimited ld and get $10 off Directv, go online and change your bundle to the new bundle. You get Complete choice and unlimited ld for $30 and $5 off Directv and $5 off DSl if you have it. Please do not call in and Have a rep do it. ATT sucks so bad they send out advertisements telling existing customers to call in to restructure their existing overpriced bundles, but dings the customer service reps because it goes negative against our sales. Even though you had that bundle for 10 yrs we are still responsible and thats why as soon as you say you want to remove something or "The economy is bad and I have to cut this bill to the bare basics" the call mysteriously drops. If you want to add service such as DSL and Directv please don't hesitate to call and and ask for cash back, especially if you have cable we can give you a pretty good deal. Also a word of advice never listen to door to door vendors or telemarketers. ATT corporate and knows they lie but don't care please don't take it out on the service rep we know but what can we do? Hope this helps some of you.


I had the old bundle with Complete Choice & unlimited long distance. I changed to the package as described above. But in the modify package section it doesn't say anything about wireless. I'm was getting $10/month of my ATT wireless. Will I be getting anything off of my wireless bill now?

Even if the wireless discount goes away it looks like I'm still ahead of the old complete choice unlimited package.


----------



## Iceblaze (Feb 7, 2009)

No sign, hope to hear soon though


----------



## codeyh (Jan 5, 2009)

called to order my AT&T and found out I'm serviced by some local podunk telco rather than the big boys.. :eek2:

Still getting DirecTV (Thursday!!!!!) just gotta figure out how I'm going to keep Comcast for internet.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I just got off the phone with both an ATT & Directv Rep. They were both excruciating phone calls.

My setup:
ATT Phone
ATT DSL
Directv Total Choice Plus w/ DNS service


First, ATT told me that by bundling both Directv and my ATT (phone/internet) I would save $5 off my ATT bill AND I would also get a discount of $25 a month off my Directv bill. The Directv bill would be combined into my ATT bill.

The ATT rep then transferred my to Directv. The DTV rep then explained to me (he had to call ATT back and had rep on phone) that they do NOT combine the bill. I would also have to switch my DTV package to Total Choice Extra ($3 more) to even get the $5 discount from ATT (not directv). Thus netting me only $2 in savings.

I also asked DTV if bundling would screw up my grandfathered DNS service. The rep unconvincingly said "ugh, don't think so". I asked him several times.

I ended up not doing anything and posting here first.

Can anybody verify this stuff? Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

mrfatboy said:


> I just got off the phone with both an ATT & Directv Rep. They were both excruciating phone calls.
> 
> My setup:
> ATT Phone
> ...


I've gotten the same run-around too. 
I've called about 3 times each to D* and AT&T.
Each time I get a different story and am basically told to call the other company to get the discount.
I've been told everything from "We won't be bundling until the end of the year" to "You must be a new customer to get this set up".
This is seriously giving me a headache.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

The "bundling" is virtual for most of 2009 until they combine the billing. The $5 discount is good if you have any AT&T account for a landline, Dry Loop/HSI, or even wireless (FYI, wireless stores got the least training). Customer must be Choice Extra or above (no grandfathered packages), have no more than a $20 balance and either be in or agree to at least a 12 month contract. Account must remain in good standing to continue receiving the discount.

AT&T reps are the ones entering these "opt-in" orders, confusion is coming from some of the reps not understanding their training. If you are grandfathered customer, you have already received your discounts in the past.

I could tell you how I know all of this, but well....you know.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

directvintheknow said:


> The "bundling" is virtual for most of 2009 until they combine the billing. The $5 discount is good if you have any AT&T account for a landline, Dry Loop/HSI, or even wireless (FYI, wireless stores got the least training). Customer must be Choice Extra or above (no grandfathered packages), have no more than a $20 balance and either be in or agree to at least a 12 month contract. Account must remain in good standing to continue receiving the discount.
> 
> AT&T reps are the ones entering these "opt-in" orders, confusion is coming from some of the reps not understanding their training. If you are grandfathered customer, you have already received your discounts in the past.
> 
> I could tell you how I know all of this, but well....you know.


So what number what would I call, which department do I ask to speak to, and what exactly do I say?
I've called numerous times to both D* and AT&T and have gotten nowhere.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

Pretty much any AT&T call center that handles billing, issues and any sales at all. Have them pull up your info, tell them you are en existing DIRECTV customer and that you would like to "Opt-in" for the $5 discount. If they don't know what that means, ask for their manager.

Make sure you handle the DIRECTV side (12 mo contract/Choice Xtra+) beforehand.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Do the accounts have to have the same name/SSN? I've heard conflicting reports that it's ok if they simply have the same billing/service addresses. My DirecTV bill is in my name, AT&T bill in my grandfather's name, same addresses.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the straight scoop.

I am currently grandfathered in with the Total Choice Plus ($54.99). So I would need to switch to the Choice Extra Plan ($57.99). Then I get my $5 ATT bundle discount netting me a whopping $2/month. 

I don't think it is even worth $2/month savings if I have to talk to either an ATT or DTV rep again  Those calls to India with "John Smith from Texas" kill me


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

JosephB said:


> Do the accounts have to have the same name/SSN? I've heard conflicting reports that it's ok if they simply have the same billing/service addresses. My DirecTV bill is in my name, AT&T bill in my grandfather's name, same addresses.


For now, the names don't need to match. However, once they combine billing, one or both of you may stop receiving the discount if you aren't both DIRECTV & AT&T customers at that time.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

mrfatboy said:


> Thanks for the straight scoop.
> 
> I am currently grandfathered in with the Total Choice Plus ($54.99). So I would need to switch to the Choice Extra Plan ($57.99). Then I get my $5 ATT bundle discount netting me a whopping $2/month.
> 
> I don't think it is even worth $2/month savings if I have to talk to either an ATT or DTV rep again  Those calls to India with "John Smith from Texas" kill me


It's a trade off. Keep in mind, in addition to saving $2, you gain Fox Business, a couple HD channels, Ovation TV, the Sportsman channel & several music channels and lose CBS College Sports.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I forgot to look at what the Choice Extra package would get me. But if those are the only channels I would gain, it's still not worth getting $2 back. I watch maybe 30 channels only out of the 1000 available. There is maybe 1 or 2 channels I need in the Total Choice Plus package or I would be getting the Basic package


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I looked at mine online, I was lied to, I upgraded my internet speed and added features to my phone so I could bundle, what was supposed to be 99 turned out to be 115 and that is before my extra receivers, DVR Fee, PP, HD access. I unbundled today, cut back my internet and phone now that will be 48 and change and my Directv will be about 90 and if I really want to save $$ I can always cut my land line... (I only use Unlimited local)


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

Since my SD-DVR40 has appeared to have passed away, I called AT&T about this. They told me because I have an account with D* already, I cannot get the bundle. I'd want to bundle TV, internet, and wireless. I have no interest in a home phone. In fact, I think I am getting ready to cancel Vonage. Only a few people ever call me on that number. 

I don't know if it's worth the headache though. As best I can tell, my AT&T price would be $183 before taxes and fees. Right now the three cost me $210. Is the $32 worth it even if I could. Would I still have to lay out cash for the receiver? Would I still have the two year commitment? 

Then there is always Comcast. I could go down that evil route. At least that way I'd have a real TiVo with DLB to boot. I would buy the TiVo as I hate their DVR with a passion.

The deciding factor is really going to be whether I can get D* to give me a big discount on the HD DVR and install it even though I only have SDTV. I want the DD sound, media sharing, and on demand if I have to give up DLB. And it's less of a headache for when I do get that HDTV I've got my eyes on.


----------



## cgoodson99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have had BellSouth/at&t/BellSouth Mobility/Cingular/at&t for a good while. 

Initially the bundle was great, I was getting the discounts off of DirecTv, home phone, internet and wireless. Well, about 2 years ago things started changing. I slowly lost all of my discounts. I have been given all kinds of excuses ranging from "the bundle expired" to "we no longer partner with DirecTv". It took months to get it set up correctly in the first place.

When I asked to dump the home phone / long distance and reduce my DSL speed, they finally "remembered" some of the discounts and tried to make it right. 

Good luck! It can be frustrating at times!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Net savings: 58 cents (or nearly $4 if you include the $3 D* price increase)

Having had the bellsouth/directv bundle for a couple of years and recently switching to the new at&t bundle, that's the bottom line. However, I'm glad I have the new bundle, because, it's a little better than it appears. It essentially absorbed the $3 D* price increase, plus I get unlimited long distance and more calling services now. With the old plan I had only 200 minutes long distance and only caller ID/call waiting. Without the D* price increase, I would have saved closer to $4. My phone plan dropped almost $9 and the service is better. My D* bill went up about $8 (lost $5 of my old $10 credit, plus $3 annual D* price increase).

Billing between at&t and D* is still completely separate, just like it was with my old bundle. For the record, I don't have wireless through at&t, or the discount may have been bigger.

Or to look at it another way, with my nearly $50 annual savings, I can get a new movie from redbox/dvdxpress every week. Not a bad deal.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Has anybody got a bundle with Directv and ATT uverse?


----------

